# World of Warcraft-Story Chapter 1-Der Mythos



## Slashar (28. März 2009)

1. Kapitel: Mythos



Die Titanen und die Entstehung des Universums

Niemand weiß genau, wie das Universum seinen Anfang nahm. Manche glauben an die Theorie, nach der eine ungeheure kosmische Explosion die unendliche Vielzahl der Welten in das Große Dunkel geschleudert hat – Welten, die eines Tages Lebensformen von wundersamer und schrecklicher Vielfalt tragen sollten. Andere glauben, dass das Universum von einer einzigen allmächtigen Wesenheit geschaffen wurde. Der exakte Ursprung des chaotischen Universums ist unklar, aber sicher ist, dass ein Volk mächtiger Wesen entstand, das für Stabilität in den verschiedenen Welten sorgte und den Lebewesen, die in seine Fußstapfen traten, eine sichere Zukunft gewährleistete.

Die Titanen, kolossale Götter mit metallisch schimmernder Haut aus den Weiten des Kosmos, erkundeten das neu entstandene Universum und machten sich auf den Welten, die sie fanden, an die Arbeit. Sie gestalteten ihre Welten, indem sie riesige Gebirge aufwarfen und gewaltige Meere aushoben. Sie atmeten Firmamente und tosende Atmosphären aus. Und das alles als Teil ihres unbegreiflichen Planes, Ordnung aus dem Chaos zu erschaffen. Sie verliehen sogar primitiven Völkern die Macht, ihre Arbeit zu tun und die Integrität ihrer jeweiligen Welt zu erhalten.

Die Titanen, die von einer Elitegruppe regiert wurden, die man Pantheon nannte, brachten im ersten Zeitalter der Schöpfung Ordnung zu hundert Millionen, über das gesamte Große Dunkle Jenseits verstreuten Welten. Das gütige Pantheon, das die geordneten Welten beschützen wollte, war stets auf der Hut vor drohenden Angriffen der bösen, extradimensionalen Wesen der wirbelnden Nether-Welt. Die Nether-Welt, eine astrale Dimension chaotischer Magie, die die Myriaden Welten des Universums verbindet, war die Heimat einer unendlichen Zahl von hinterhältigen dämonischen Wesen – die das Leben zerstören und die Energien des lebenden Universums verschlingen wollten. Die Titanen konnten sich das Böse oder Hinterhältige in keiner Form vorstellen und suchten nach einer Möglichkeit, die konstante Bedrohung durch die Dämonen zu beenden.

Sargeras und der Verrat

Mit der Zeit fanden dämonische Wesenheiten aus der wirbelnden Nether-Welt ihren Weg in die Welt der Titanen und das Pantheon gab seinem größten Krieger Sargeras den Auftrag, das Reich an vorderster Front zu verteidigen. Sargeras, ein edler Riese aus gegossener Bronze, erledigte seine Pflichten zahllose Jahrtausende lang. Er suchte und vernichtete diese Dämonen, wo immer er sie finden konnte. Im Laufe der Äonen begegnete Sargeras zwei mächtigen Dämonenvölkern, die beide danach trachteten, Macht und Vorherrschaft über das materielle Universum zu erlangen.

Die Eredar, ein heimtückisches Volk teuflischer Zauberhexer, nutzten ihre Hexenmeistermagien dazu, eine Anzahl von Welten zu erobern und zu versklaven. Die eingeborenen Völker dieser Welten mutierten durch die bösen Mächte der Eredar und wurden selbst zu Dämonen. Sargeras’ fast grenzenlose Macht reichte zwar aus, um die schändlichen Eredar zu besiegen, doch die Verderbnis und das alles verschlingende Böse dieser Kreaturen beunruhigten ihn zutiefst. Da der große Titan unfähig war, dieses Maß an Verworfenheit und Bösartigkeit zu verstehen, verfiel er langsam in eine tiefe Depression. Doch trotz seines zunehmenden Unbehagens befreite Sargeras das Universum von den Hexenmeistern, indem er sie in einem Winkel der wirbelnden Nether-Welt einsperrte.

Während seine Verwirrung und sein Elend schlimmer wurden, war Sargeras gezwungen, sich mit einer anderen Gruppe auseinander zu setzen, die darauf aus war, die Ordnung der Titanen zu stören: die Nathrezim. Dieses finstere Volk vampirischer Dämonen (auch als Schreckensfürsten bekannt) eroberte eine Anzahl bewohnter Welten, indem sie von ihren Bewohnern Besitz ergriffen und sie dem Schatten zuführten. Die hinterhältigen, ränkeschmiedenden Schreckensfürsten hetzten ganze Nationen gegeneinander auf, indem sie durch ihre Manipulationen gedankenlosen Hass und Misstrauen erzeugten. Sargeras besiegte die Nathrezim mühelos, doch ihre Verderbnis beeinflusste ihn zutiefst.

Der edle Sargeras wurde mit der Verzweiflung und den Zweifeln nicht mehr fertig, die seine Sinne überwältigten. Er verlor nicht nur den Glauben an seine Mission, sondern auch an die Vision der Titanen von einem geordneten Universum. Schließlich kam er zu der Überzeugung, dass allein schon die Vorstellung von Ordnung töricht und Chaos sowie Verworfenheit die einzigen absoluten Konstanten im dunklen, einsamen Universum seien. Seine Titanenbrüder versuchten, ihn von seinem Irrtum zu überzeugen und die Wogen seiner aufgepeitschten Emotionen zu glätten, doch tat er ihre optimistischen Überzeugungen als selbstbetrügerischen Irrglauben ab. Sargeras sagte sich für immer von ihnen los und machte sich auf die Suche nach seinem eigenen Platz im Universum. Das Pantheon bedauerte sein Fortgehen zwar, doch konnten sich die Titanen nicht vorstellen, wie weit ihr verirrter Bruder tatsächlich gehen würde.

Als Sargeras’ Wahnsinn den letzten Rest seiner wackeren Gesinnung verdrängt hatte, glaubte er, dass die Titanen selbst für das Scheitern der Schöpfung verantwortlich wären. Er beschloss, ihr Werk im gesamten Universum ungeschehen zu machen und eine unaufhaltbare Armee aufzustellen, die das materielle Universum in Brand stecken sollte.

Sogar Sargeras’ titanische Gestalt veränderte sich angesichts der Verderbnis, die sein einst edles Herz verseuchte. Seine Augen, Haare und Bart gingen in Flammen auf, seine metallische, bronzene Haut platzte und brachte einen ewigen Brennofen aus sengendem Hass zum Vorschein.

In seiner Wut zerschmetterte Sargeras die Gefängnisse der Eredar und Nathrezim und befreite die abscheulichen Dämonen. Die verschlagenen Kreaturen verneigten sich vor der grenzenlosen Wut des dunklen Titanen und schworen, ihm in jeder erdenklichen bösartigen Form behilflich zu sein. Aus den Reihen der mächtigen Eredar wählte Sargeras zwei Helden aus, die seine Dämonenarmee der Zerstörung anführen sollten. Kil’jaeden der Betrüger wurde auserkoren, die dunkelsten Völker im Universum zu suchen und für Sargeras’ Reihen zu rekrutieren. Der zweite Held, Archimonde der Entweiher, sollte Sargeras’ riesige Armeen in den Kampf gegen alle führen, die sich dem Willen des Titanen widersetzten.

Kil’jaeden machte als Erstes die vampirischen Schreckensfürsten zu willfährigen Sklaven seiner schrecklichen Macht. Die Schreckensfürsten dienten im ganzen Universum als seine persönlichen Agenten und fanden Gefallen daran, für ihren Meister primitive Völker zu finden, zu verderben und in die eigenen Reihen aufzunehmen. Der Erste unter den Schreckensfürsten war Tichondrius der Verfinsterer. Tichondrius diente Kil’jaeden als perfekter Soldat und willigte ein, Sargeras’ brennende Willenskraft in die finstersten Winkel des Universums zu bringen.

Der mächtige Archimonde schickte auch eigene Agenten aus. In der Hoffnung, eine Elitetruppe zu bilden, die die Schöpfung allen Lebens zunichte machen konnte, wandte sich Archimonde an die abgrundtief bösen Schmerzensfürsten und deren barbarischen Anführer Mannoroth den Zerstörer.

Als Sargeras sah, dass seine Armeen aufgestellt und bereit waren, seinen Befehlen zu folgen, führte er seine wilden Truppen in die Weite des Großen Dunkels. Seine wachsende Armee nannte er die Brennende Legion. Bis auf den heutigen Tag ist nicht bekannt, wie viele Welten auf ihrem unheiligen Kreuzzug durch das Universum verzehrt und niedergebrannt wurden.


Die Alten Götter und die Formung von Azeroth

Die Titanen bemerkten offenbar nichts von Sargeras’ Absicht, ihre zahllosen Werke zu vernichten, und zogen weiter von Welt zu Welt, um ihnen Form und Ordnung zu geben, wie es ihnen rechtens erschien. Auf ihrer Reise stießen sie auf eine kleine Welt, die ihre Bewohner später Azeroth nennen sollten. Als die Titanen über das urzeitliche Land zogen, begegnete ihnen eine Anzahl feindseliger Elementargeistwesen. Diese Elementargeister, die ein Volk unvorstellbar böser Wesen verehrten, das nur die Alten Götter genannt wurde, schworen einen Eid, dass sie die Titanen vertreiben und ihre Welt vor der metallenen Berührung der Invasoren behüten würden.

Beunruhigt angesichts des bösen Charakters der Alten Götter, erklärte das Pantheon den Elementargeistern und ihren dunklen Meistern den Krieg. Die Armeen der Alten Götter wurden von den mächtigsten Offizieren der Elementargeister befehligt: Ragnaros der Feuerfürst, Therazane die Steinmutter, Al’Akir der Windfürst und Neptulon der Gezeitenjäger. Ihre chaotischen Streitkräfte lieferten sich auf der ganzen Welt Gefechte mit den kolossalen Titanen. Zwar waren die Elementargeister viel mächtiger, als Sterbliche es sich ausmalen können, dennoch vermochten ihre vereinten Streitkräfte die mächtigen Titanen nicht aufzuhalten. Einer nach dem anderen fielen die Fürsten der Elementargeister und ihre Kriegsmacht löste sich auf.

Das Pantheon zerschmetterte die Zitadellen der Alten Götter und kettete die vier bösen Gottheiten tief unter der Oberfläche der Welt an. Da die Macht der Alten Götter die Elementargeister nicht mehr in der materiellen Welt verankerte, wurden sie auf eine abgrundtiefe Ebene verbannt, wo sie in alle Ewigkeit unter sich bleiben sollten. Nach dem Verschwinden der Elementargeister beruhigte sich die Natur und eine Zeit der friedlichen Harmonie brach an. Als die Titanen sahen, dass die Gefahr gebannt war, machten sie sich an die Arbeit.

Die Titanen gaben einer Anzahl von Völkern die Fähigkeit, ihnen bei der Neugestaltung der Welt zu helfen. Damit die unauslotbaren Höhlen unter der Erde gegraben werden konnten, erschufen die Titanen die zwergenähnlichen Irdenen aus magischem, lebendem Stein. Um Meere auszuheben und Land vom Meeresboden aufsteigen zu lassen, schufen die Titanen die gigantischen, aber sanftmütigen Meeresriesen. Viele Äonen lang bewegten und formten die Titanen die Erde, bis zuletzt ein einziger perfekter Kontinent übrig blieb. Im Zentrum dieses Kontinents schufen die Titanen einen See flimmernder Energien. Der See, den sie Brunnen der Ewigkeit nannten, sollte der Quell des Lebens dieser Welt sein. Seine kraftvollen Energien sollten die Gebeine der Welt nähren und dem Leben ermöglichen, im fruchtbaren Boden des Landes Wurzeln zu schlagen. Mit der Zeit gediehen Pflanzen, Bäume, Monster und Kreaturen jedweder Art auf dem urzeitlichen Kontinent. Als die Dämmerung am letzten Tage ihrer Arbeit anbrach, nannten die Titanen den Kontinent Kalimdor: „Land des ewigen Sternenlichts“.


Die Weisung der Drachenschwärme

Damit zufrieden, dass Ordnung auf die kleine Welt gebracht worden und ihre Arbeit getan war, bereiteten sich die Titanen darauf vor, Azeroth zu verlassen. Vor ihrem Aufbruch jedoch wiesen sie noch der größten Spezies dieser Welt die Aufgabe zu, Kalimdor zu behüten, sollte je etwas den perfekten Frieden bedrohen. In jenem Zeitalter existierten viele Drachenschwärme. Fünf Drachenschwärme gab es, die Macht über ihre Brüder ausübten. So beschlossen die Titanen, die aufblühende Welt in die Obhut dieser fünf Schwärme zu geben. Die größten Mitglieder des Pantheons erfüllten jeden Anführer eines Schwarms mit einem Teil ihrer Macht. Diese majestätischen Großdrachen (nachfolgend aufgeführt) wurden unter der Bezeichnung Große Aspekte oder Großdrachenaspekte bekannt.

Aman'Thul, der Hochvater des Pantheons, spendete einen Teil seiner kosmischen Macht dem gewaltigen Bronzegroßdrachen Nozdormu. Der Hochvater ermächtigte Nozdormu, die Zeit selbst zu hüten und die sich ewig kreuzenden Pfade von Vorbestimmung und Schicksal zu bewachen. Der stoische, ehrbare Nozdormu bekam den Beinamen der Zeitlose.

Eonar, die Schützerin allen Lebens bei den Titanen, gab einen Teil ihrer Macht dem roten Leviathan Alexstrasza. Fortan wurde Alexstrasza Lebensbinderin genannt und sie beschützte unermüdlich alle lebendigen Geschöpfe auf der Welt. Wegen ihrer großen Weisheit und grenzenlosen Liebe zu allen Lebewesen krönte man Alexstrasza zur Drachenkönigin und machte sie zur Herrscherin ihrer Art.

Eonar segnete auch Alexstraszas jüngere Schwester, den wendigen grünen Großdrachen Ysera, mit einem Teil des Einflusses der Natur. Ysera versank, an den Wachtraum der Schöpfung gebunden, in eine ewige Trance. Unter dem Namen „die Träumerin“ behütete sie aus ihrem tiefgrünen Reich, dem Smaragdgrünen Traum, die wachsenden Wildgebiete der Welt.

Norgannon, der Bewahrer der Lehre und Meistermagicus der Titanen, gewährte Malygos, dem blauen Großdrachen, einen Teil seiner unglaublichen Macht. Fortan hieß Malygos Zauberwirker, Wächter der Magie und des verborgenen Arkanums.

Khaz’goroth, der Former und Weltenschmied der Titanen, gab einen Teil seiner riesigen Macht dem mächtigen schwarzen Wyrm Neltharion. Der großherzige Neltharion, fortan als Erdwärter bekannt, erhielt die Herrschaft über die Erde und die tiefen Regionen der Welt. Er verkörperte die Kraft der Welt und fungierte als größter Unterstützer von Alexstrasza.

Solchermaßen ermächtigt erhielten die Fünf Aspekte die Aufgabe, die Welt in Abwesenheit der Titanen zu schützen. Nachdem die Großdrachen bereit waren, ihre Schöpfung zu verteidigen, verließen die Titanen Azeroth für immer. Zu ihrem Unglück dauerte es nicht lange, bis Sargeras von der Existenz der neugeborenen Welt erfuhr...


Die erwachende Welt und der Brunnen der Ewigkeit

Zehntausend Jahre bevor die Menschen und die Orcs ihren Ersten Krieg führten, gab es auf dem Planeten Azeroth nur einen einzigen, von einem Meer umgebenen Kontinent. Diese Landmasse mit dem Namen Kalimdor, war die Heimat einer ganzen Anzahl unterschiedlicher Völker und Kreaturen – die alle versuchten, sich gegen die wilden Elemente der erwachenden Welt zu behaupten. Im Herzen des dunklen Kontinents lag ein geheimnisvoller See glühender Energien. Der See, der später die Bezeichnung Brunnen der Ewigkeit tragen sollte, war das wahre Herz der magischen und natürlichen Macht dieser Welt. Der Brunnen bezog seine Energien aus dem unendlichen Großen Dunkel jenseits der Welt und diente als mystischer Quell – er sandte seine starken Energien über die ganze Welt aus und nährte so das Leben in all seinen wundersamen Gestalten.

Im Laufe der Zeit bahnte sich ein primitiver Stamm nachtaktiver Humanoider vorsichtig einen Weg zum Ufer dieses hypnotischen verzauberten Sees. Die wilden nomadischen Humanoiden wurden von den seltsamen Energien des Brunnens angezogen und errichteten primitive Behausungen an seinen friedlichen Ufern. Mit der Zeit beeinflussten die kosmischen Energien des Brunnens den Stamm und machten ihn stark, weise und so gut wie unsterblich. Der Stamm gab sich selbst den Namen Kaldorei, was in seiner Sprache so viel wie „Kinder der Sterne“ bedeutete. Um ihre aufstrebende Gesellschaft zu feiern, errichteten sie gewaltige Bauwerke und Tempel um den See herum.

Die Kaldorei oder Nachtelfen, wie sie später genannt werden sollten, beteten die Mondgöttin Elune an und glaubten, dass sie tagsüber in den schimmernden Tiefen des Brunnens schliefe. Die frühen Priester und Seher der Nachtelfen studierten den Brunnen mit unstillbarer Neugier, von dem Wunsch getrieben, seine Geheimnisse und Kräfte zu enträtseln. Als ihre Gemeinschaft wuchs, erforschten die Nachtelfen ganz Kalimdor und begegneten seinen zahllosen Lebensformen. Die einzigen Kreaturen, die sie beeindruckten, waren die uralten und mächtigen Großdrachen. Die riesigen, schlangengleichen Bestien lebten zwar häufig sehr zurückgezogen, trugen aber viel dazu bei, das bekannte Land vor potenziellen Gefahren zu beschützen. Die Nachtelfen fanden heraus, dass die Drachen sich selbst als Beschützer der Welt betrachteten – und waren sich einig, dass man sie und ihre Geheimnisse am besten in Ruhe ließ.

Mit der Zeit führte die Neugier der Nachtelfen dazu, dass sie sich mit einer Reihe mächtiger Wesenheiten anfreundeten – nicht zuletzt mit Cenarius, einem Halbgott aus den unberührten Urwaldgebieten. Der großherzige Cenarius fand Gefallen am Forscherdrang der Nachtelfen und lehrte sie vieles über die natürliche Welt. Die abgeklärten Kaldorei entwickelten eine starke Verbundenheit mit den lebenden Wäldern von Kalimdor und lebten in einem harmonischen Gleichgewicht mit der Natur.

Doch im Laufe scheinbar endloser Zeitalter expandierte die Zivilisation der Nachtelfen territorial und kulturell. Ihre Tempel, Straßen und Wohnorte erstreckten sich über den gesamten dunklen Kontinent. Azshara, die begabte und wunderschöne Königin der Nachtelfen, erbaute einen riesigen, Ehrfurcht gebietenden Palast am Ufer des Sees, in dessen juwelengeschmückten Sälen ihre bevorzugten Bediensteten lebten. Diese Untertanen, die sie Quel’dorei oder „Hochgeborene“ nannte, lasen ihr jeden Wunsch von den Augen ab und hielten sich für etwas Besseres als den Rest ihrer Brüder. Doch obwohl Königin Azshara im Volk allseits beliebt war, beneideten und verachteten die übrigen Nachtelfen die Hochgeborenen insgeheim.

Da sie die Neugier der Priesterschaft hinsichtlich des Brunnens der Ewigkeit teilte, wies Azshara die Hochgeborenen an, seinen Geheimnissen buchstäblich auf den Grund zu gehen und seinen Zweck in dieser Welt zu enthüllen. Die Hochgeborenen machten sich an die Arbeit und studierten den Brunnen ohne Unterlass. Mit der Zeit entwickelten sie die Fähigkeit, die kosmischen Energien des Brunnens zu manipulieren und zu kontrollieren. Mit jedem neuen Experiment entdeckten die Hochgeborenen, dass sie ihre neu erlangte Macht nutzen konnten, um ganz nach Gutdünken zu erschaffen oder zu zerstören. Die unachtsamen Hochgeborenen waren auf eine primitive Magie gestoßen und fest entschlossen, es darin zur Meisterschaft zu bringen. Obschon sich alle darin einig waren, wie gefährlich Magie sein konnte, wenn man verantwortungslosen Umgang damit pflegte, praktizierten Azshara und ihre Hochgeborenen ihre Zauberei immer tollkühner. Cenarius und viele weise Gelehrte der Nachtelfen mahnten unablässig, dass es nur zur Katastrophe führen konnte, wenn man mit den so offensichtlich unberechenbaren Künsten der Magie herumspielte. Dennoch erforschten Azshara und ihre Anhänger ihre aufblühenden Fähigkeiten unbekümmert weiter.

Je größer ihre Macht wurde, desto deutlicher wurden Veränderungen an Azshara und den Hochgeborenen. Die hochmütige und selbstverliebte Oberschicht verhielt sich zunehmend geringschätziger und grausamer zu den anderen Nachtelfen. Ein finsterer, düsterer Schleier umwölkte Azsharas einst atemberaubende Schönheit. Sie zog sich von ihren Untertanen zurück und pflegte nur noch Umgang mit den Priestern der Hochgeborenen, die ihr Vertrauen besaßen.

Ein junger, mutiger Gelehrter namens Malfurion Sturmgrimm, der ausgiebig die primitive Kunst des Druidentums studiert hatte, kam zu der Überzeugung, dass eine schreckliche Macht die Hochgeborenen und seine geliebte Königin verdarb. Er konnte das Ausmaß des Bösen zwar nicht ahnen, das über sie kommen sollte, spürte aber, dass das Leben der Nachtelfen bald nie mehr so sein würde wie früher...


Der Krieg der Ahnen
10.000 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Die unbekümmerte Anwendung der Magie seitens der Hochgeborenen sandte Schockwellen vom Brunnen der Ewigkeit durch das Große Dunkle Jenseits aus. Die herausströmenden Energiewellen wurden von schrecklichen fremden Wesen gespürt. Sargeras – der Großfeind allen Lebens, Verwüster der Welten – fühlte die mächtigen Wellen und wurde zu ihrem fernen Ursprung hingezogen. Als er die urzeitliche Welt Azeroth erkundete und die grenzenlose Energie des Brunnens der Ewigkeit spürte, wurde er von einem unstillbaren Hunger erfüllt. Der große, dunkle Gott der Namenlosen Leere beschloss, die aufstrebende Welt zu zerstören und ihre Energien für sich zu beanspruchen.

Sargeras sammelte seine gewaltige Brennende Legion und machte sich zur ahnungslosen Welt Azeroth auf. Die Legion bestand aus einer Million kreischender Dämonen, samt und sonders aus den entlegensten Winkeln des Universums gerissen, und die Dämonen gierten nach Eroberungen. Sargeras’ Offiziere, Archimonde der Entweiher und Mannoroth der Zerstörer, bereiteten ihre höllischen Diener auf den entscheidenden Schlag vor.

Königin Azshara erlag in der schrecklichen Ekstase ihrer Magie der unentrinnbaren Macht von Sargeras und willigte ein, ihm Zutritt zu ihrer Welt zu gewähren. Sogar ihre hochgeborenen Bediensteten ergaben sich der unausweichlichen Verderbnis der Magie und beteten Sargeras als ihren Gott an. Um ihre Verbundenheit mit der Legion zu beweisen, unterstützten die Hochgeborenen ihre Königin dabei, ein weites, wirbelndes Portal in den Tiefen des Brunnens der Ewigkeit zu öffnen.

Kaum waren alle Vorbereitungen abgeschlossen, begann Sargeras mit seiner katastrophalen Invasion von Azeroth. Die Krieger-Dämonen der Brennenden Legion stürmten durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit in die Welt und belagerten die schlafenden Städte der Nachtelfen. Unter der Führung von Archimonde und Mannoroth schwärmte die Legion über ganz Kalimdor aus und ließ nur Asche und Elend hinter sich zurück. Die Dämonen-Hexenmeister riefen die sengenden Höllenbestien herbei, die wie Meteore in die anmutigen Türme der Tempel Kalimdors krachten. Eine Bande brennender, blutrünstiger Killer, Verdammniswache genannt, marschierte über Kalimdors Felder und schlachtete alles ab, was sich ihr in den Weg stellte. Meuten wilder, dämonischer Teufelshunde zogen ungehindert durch das Land. Die tapferen Krieger der Kaldorei griffen zwar zu den Waffen, um ihre alte Heimat zu verteidigen, mussten aber Zoll für Zoll vor dem Ansturm der Legion zurückweichen.

Malfurion Sturmgrimm blieb es überlassen, Hilfe für sein bedrängtes Volk zu finden. Sturmgrimm, dessen Bruder Illidan selbst die Magie der Hochgeborenen praktizierte, war erbost über die zunehmende Verderbtheit der Oberschicht. Malfurion brachte Illidan dazu, von seiner gefährlichen Besessenheit abzulassen, und machte sich auf die Suche nach Cenarius, um Widerstandskämpfer um sich zu scharen. Die wunderschöne junge Priesterin Tyrande willigte ein, die Brüder im Namen von Elune zu begleiten. Insgeheim waren Malfurion und Illidan beide in die idealistische Priesterin verliebt, doch Tyrandes Herz gehörte allein Malfurion. Illidan missfiel die zarte Romanze zwischen seinem Bruder und Tyrande, doch er wusste, sein Herzeleid war nichts im Vergleich zu den Schmerzen seiner Sucht nach Magie.

Illidan, der von den stärkenden Energien der Magie abhängig geworden war, unternahm jede Anstrengung, den fast überwältigenden Wunsch nach neuerlicher Nutzung der Energien des Brunnens in sich zu unterdrücken. Mit Hilfe von Tyrandes geduldiger Unterstützung konnte er sich beherrschen und seinem Bruder helfen, den einsiedlerischen Halbgott Cenarius zu finden. Cenarius, der auf der hochheiligen Mondlichtungs auf dem fernen Berg Hyjal lebte, willigte ein, den Nachtelfen zu helfen, indem er die alten Großdrachen suchte und ihre Hilfe erbat. Die Großdrachen, die von dem großen roten Leviathan Alexstrasza angeführt wurden, willigten ein, ihre mächtigen Schwärme zu schicken und sich den Dämonen und deren infernalischen Meistern entgegenzustellen.

Cenarius rief die Geister der verzauberten Wälder herbei, stellte eine Armee von alten Baummännern zusammen und führte sie als seine Infanterie in einen verwegenen Kampf gegen die Legion. Als die Verbündeten der Nachtelfen auf Azsharas Tempel und den Brunnen der Ewigkeit marschierten, brach allumfassender Krieg aus. Trotz der Stärke der neuen Verbündeten wurde Malfurion und seinen Mitstreitern klar, dass die Legion nicht allein durch Kampfkraft besiegt werden konnte.

Während der titanische Kampf in Azsharas Hauptstadt tobte, wartete die getäuschte Königin nervös auf die Ankunft von Sargeras. Der Fürst der Legion bereitete sich darauf vor, die verwüstete Welt durch den Brunnen der Ewigkeit zu betreten. Als sich sein unvorstellbar riesiger Schatten der brodelnden Oberfläche des Brunnens näherte, rief Azshara ihre mächtigsten Anhänger unter den Hochgeborenen zu sich. Nur wenn sie ihre vereinte Magie zu einem einzigen Zauber bündelten, konnten sie ein Portal erschaffen, das groß genug für Sargeras sein würde.

Während der Kampf auf Kalimdors brennenden Feldern wütete, nahmen die Ereignisse eine schreckliche Wendung. Einzelheiten des Vorfalls gingen im Lauf der Zeit verloren, aber man weiß, dass Neltharion, der Großdrachenaspekt der Erde, während eines entscheidenden Gefechts gegen die Brennende Legion den Verstand verlor. Flammen und Wut loderten aus seiner dunklen Haut empor. Der brennende Großdrache gab sich selbst den Namen Todesschwinge, wandte sich gegen seine Brüder und vertrieb die restlichen Drachenschwärme vom Schlachtfeld.

Todesschwinges unerwarteter Verrat erwies sich als so verheerend, dass sich die fünf Drachenschwärme nie mehr davon erholten. Alexstrasza und die anderen verwundeten und bestürzten edlen Großdrachen mussten ihre sterblichen Verbündeten im Stich lassen. Malfurion und seine Gefährten überlebten den folgenden Ansturm der hoffnungslos überlegenen Gegner nur mit Mühe und Not.

Malfurion war überzeugt, dass der Brunnen der Ewigkeit die einzige Verbindung der Dämonen mit der materiellen Welt darstellte, und plädierte für seine Zerstörung. Dieser unerwartete Vorschlag entsetzte seine Gefährten, die wussten, dass der Brunnen die Quelle ihrer Unsterblichkeit und Macht war. Tyrande indessen sah ein, wie weise Malfurions Theorie war, und brachte Cenarius und seine Gefährten dazu, Azsharas Tempel zu stürmen, um eine Möglichkeit zu finden, den Brunnen zu verschließen.


Die Spaltung der Welt

Illidan wusste genau, würde der Brunnen zerstört werden, so könnte er nie wieder Magie wirken, daher setzte er sich, egoistisch wie er war, von der Gruppe ab, um die Hochgeborenen über Malfurions Pläne zu informieren. Illidans Sucht und die Kränkung durch die Beziehung seines Bruders zu Tyrande hatten seinen Geist umnachtet, daher verspürte er keine Reue, als er Malfurion verriet und sich auf die Seite von Azshara und ihren Anhängern schlug. Illidan schwor darüber hinaus, die Macht des Brunnens mit allen erforderlichen Mitteln zu schützen.

Nach dem Verschwinden seines Bruders führte Malfurion seine Gefährten mit gebrochenem Herzen in Azsharas Tempel. Doch als sie den Audienzsaal stürmten, fanden sie die Hochgeborenen mitten in ihrer letzten dunklen Beschwörung. Der wilde, gemeinschaftliche Zauber erzeugte einen instabilen Wirbel aus Energie in den turbulenten Tiefen des Brunnens. Während Sargeras’ bedrohlicher Schatten immer näher zur Oberfläche stieg, stürmten Malfurion und seine Verbündeten zum Angriff.

Azshara hatte sich Illidans Warnung zu Herzen genommen und war mehr als bereit. Fast alle Gefolgsleute Malfurions fielen der wütenden Macht der Königin zum Opfer. Tyrande versuchte, Azshara von hinten anzugreifen, wurde aber von den hochgeborenen Gardisten der Königin überrascht. Zwar konnte Tyrande die Gardisten abwehren, wurde dabei aber schwer verwundet. Als Malfurion seine Liebste fallen sah, kam eine blindwütige Mordlust über ihn, und er beschloss, Azsharas Leben zu beenden.

Während der Kampf innerhalb und außerhalb des Tempels tobte, kam Illidan aus dem Schatten am Ufer des großen Brunnens. Er holte einen Satz eigens angefertigter Phiolen hervor, kniete nieder und füllte jede einzelne mit dem schimmernden Wasser des Brunnens. In der festen Überzeugung, dass die Dämonen die Zivilisation der Nachtelfen auslöschen würden, wollte er etwas von dem hochheiligen Wasser stehlen und seine Energie ganz für sich allein haben.

Bei dem nun ausbrechenden Kampf zwischen Malfurion und Azshara zerbrach die sorgsam gewirkte Magie der Hochgeborenen. Der instabile Wirbel in den Tiefen des Brunnens explodierte und setzte eine katastrophale Kette von Ereignissen in Gang, die die Welt für alle Zeiten zerreißen sollten. Die ungeheure Explosion erschütterte den Tempel bis in die Grundmauern und erzeugte ein gewaltiges Erdbeben. Während der schreckliche Kampf zwischen der Legion und den Verbündeten der Nachtelfen in und über der zerstörten Hauptstadt tobte, wallte der Brunnen der Ewigkeit auf und brach in sich zusammen.

Die Folge war eine gigantische Explosion, die die Erde erbeben ließ und den Himmel verdunkelte.

Nach der durch die Implosion des Brunnens erzeugten Schockwelle, die die ganze Welt bis ins Innerste erschütterte, strömte das Meer in die klaffende Wunde der Welt und füllte sie. Fast achtzig Prozent der Landmasse von Kalimdor waren zerstört worden – zurück blieben eine Hand voll separater Kontinente, die von einem neuen, tosenden Meer umgeben waren. In der Mitte des neuen Meeres, wo sich einst der Brunnen der Ewigkeit befunden hatte, herrschte ein tobender Sturm wütender Gezeiten und chaotischer Energien. Der Wirbel der schrecklichen Narbe, die Mahlstrom genannt wurde, sollte nie wieder zum Stillstand kommen. Der Mahlstrom blieb eine ständige Erinnerung an die furchtbare Katastrophe ... und das utopische Zeitalter, das für immer dahin war.

Irgendwie gelang es Königin Azshara und ihrer Elite von Hochgeborenen gegen jede Chance, die Prüfung zu überleben. Azshara und ihre Anhänger versanken, verkrüppelt und gequält von den Mächten, die sie entfesselt hatten, durch die Explosion des Brunnens in den tosenden Fluten des Meeres. Verflucht und verwandelt wurden sie in neuer Gestalt zu den verhassten schlangengleichen Naga. Azshara selbst verwandelte sich, von Hass und Wut aufgedunsen, in eine gewaltige Monstrosität, ein äußeres Zeichen der Bösartigkeit und Gemeinheit, die sie in ihrem tiefsten Inneren stets zerfressen hatten.

Auf dem Grunde des Mahlstroms errichteten sich die Naga die neue Stadt Nazjatar, wo sie ihre Macht wieder auszubauen gedachten. Zehntausend Jahre sollten vergehen, bis die Naga die Welt oben von ihrer Existenz wissen ließen.


Der Berg Hyjal und Illidans Geschenk

Die wenigen Nachtelfen, die die entsetzliche Explosion überlebt hatten, drängten sich auf behelfsmäßigen Flößen zusammen und ruderten langsam der einzig sichtbaren Landmasse entgegen. Irgendwie überlebten Malfurion, Tyrande und Cenarius dank der Gnade Elunes die große Teilung. Die erschöpften Helden waren sich einig, dass sie die Überlebenden führen und ihrem Volk eine neue Heimat suchen mussten. Im Laufe ihrer schweigsamen Fahrt betrachteten sie die Trümmer ihrer Welt und gelangten zu der Einsicht, dass ihr Ehrgeiz für die Verwüstungen ringsum verantwortlich war. Sargeras und seine Legion waren zwar durch die Zerstörung des Brunnens aus der Welt verschwunden, doch Malfurion und seine Kameraden quälte der Gedanke, welch schrecklichen Preis der Sieg gekostet hatte.

Es gab viele Hochgeborene, die die Katastrophe unbeschadet überstanden. Sie stießen zusammen mit den anderen Nachtelfen zur Küste des neuen Landes vor. Malfurion misstraute zwar ihren Motiven, war aber überzeugt, dass sie keinen Unfug mehr mit den Energien des Brunnens anstellen konnten.

Als die erschöpften Nachtelfen an der Küste des neuen Kontinents landeten, stellten sie fest, dass der heilige Berg Hyjal die Katastrophe überlebt hatte. In dem Trachten, sich eine neue Heimat zu schaffen, erklommen Malfurion und die Nachtelfen die Hänge des Hyjal und gelangten auf den windumtosten Gipfel. Als sie in das bewaldete Tal zwischen den hohen Berggipfeln hinabstiegen, fanden sie einen kleinen, friedlichen See. Doch zu ihrem Entsetzen mussten sie feststellen, dass das Wasser dieses Sees durch Magie verdorben war.

Illidan, der die Teilung ebenfalls überlebt hatte, hatte den Gipfel des Hyjal lange vor Malfurion und den Nachtelfen erreicht. In seinem wahnsinnigen Begehren, die Ströme der Magie in der Welt zu erhalten, hatte Illidan die Phiolen mit dem kostbaren Wasser des Brunnens der Ewigkeit in den Bergsee geschüttet. Die kraftvollen Energien zündeten umgehend und verschmolzen zu einem neuen Brunnen der Ewigkeit. Der begeisterte Illidan war überzeugt, dass der neue Brunnen ein Geschenk für künftige Generationen darstellte, und konnte nicht fassen, als der wütende Malfurion ihn jagte. Malfurion erklärte seinem Bruder, dass Magie an sich chaotisch sei und unweigerlich zu Verderbnis und Unfrieden führen musste. Dennoch wollte Illidan seinen magischen Kräften nicht abschwören.

Malfurion wusste genau, wohin Illidans ruchlose Ränke führen würden, und beschloss, seinen machtgierigen Bruder ein für alle Male festzusetzen. Mit Hilfe von Cenarius sperrte Malfurion Illidan in eine große Kammer in einem Grabhügel, wo er bis ans Ende der Zeit angekettet und machtlos bleiben sollte. Malfurion wollte ganz sichergehen, dass sein Bruder in Gefangenschaft blieb, und ernannte die junge Aufseherin Maiev Schattensang zu Illidans persönlicher Kerkermeisterin.

Die Nachtelfen befürchteten, die Zerstörung des neuen Brunnens könnte eine noch größere Katastrophe auslösen, daher beschlossen sie, ihn in Ruhe zu lassen. Malfurion verkündete jedoch, dass nie wieder Magie praktiziert werden sollte. Unter den Augen des wachsamen Cenarius begannen die Nachtelfen das Studium der alten Druidenkünste, mit denen sie die verwüstete Erde heilen und ihre geliebten Wälder am Fuße des Berges Hyjal wieder aufforsten konnten.


Der Weltbaum und der Smaragdgrüne Traum
9.000 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Viele Jahre arbeiteten die Nachtelfen unermüdlich daran, ihre alte Heimat so gut es ging wieder aufzubauen. Der Wald wuchs über den Ruinen der Tempel und Straßen, während sie neue Gebäude zwischen den tiefgrünen Bäumen und schattigen Hügeln am Fuße des Hyjal errichteten. Mit der Zeit kamen dann auch die Großdrachen, die die große Teilung überlebt hatten, aus ihren geheimen Verstecken.

Alexstrasza die Rote, Ysera die Grüne und Nozdormu der Bronzene schwebten über den friedlichen Tälern der Druiden und betrachteten die Früchte der Arbeit der Nachtelfen. Malfurion, der zu einem Erzdruiden mit großer Macht geworden war, begrüßte die mächtigen Großdrachen und erzählte ihnen von der Erschaffung des neuen Brunnens der Ewigkeit. Die großen Drachen reagierten beunruhigt auf diese Neuigkeit und mutmaßten, dass die Legion eines Tages wiederkehren und die Welt abermals angreifen könnte, solange dieser Brunnen existierte. Malfurion und die drei Großdrachen schlossen einen Pakt, den Brunnen zu schützen und sicherzustellen, dass die Lakaien der Brennenden Legion nie wieder einen Weg in diese Welt finden sollten.

Alexstrasza die Lebensbinderin legte eine einzelne verzauberte Eichel im Herzen des Brunnens der Ewigkeit ab. Die durch die zauberkräftigen magischen Wasser aktivierte Eichel keimte und wuchs zu einem riesigen Baum heran. Die Wurzeln des gewaltigen Baumes wuchsen aus dem Wasser des Brunnens und seine tiefgrüne Krone schien das Dach des Himmels selbst zu berühren. Der imposante Baum sollte ein ewiges Symbol der Verbundenheit der Nachtelfen mit der Natur sein und seine Leben spendenden Energien sollten mit der Zeit auch den Rest der Welt heilen. Die Nachtelfen gaben ihrem Weltbaum den Namen Nordrassil, was in ihrer Sprache so viel wie „Krone des Himmels“ bedeutete.

Nozdormu der Zeitlose belegte den Weltbaum mit einem Zauber, der gewährleistete, dass kein Nachtelf Opfer von Krankheiten werden konnte, solange der kolossale Baum stand.

Ysera die Träumerin verzauberte den Weltbaum ebenfalls, indem sie ihn mit ihrem Reich verband, der Astraldimension, die Smaragdgrüner Traum genannt wurde. Der Smaragdgrüne Traum, eine in ewiger Veränderung begriffene Geisterwelt, existierte außerhalb der Grenzen der materiellen Welt. Aus dem Traum heraus regelte Ysera das Auf und Ab der Natur und den evolutionären Weg der Welt. Die Druiden der Nachtelfen, Malfurion eingeschlossen, waren durch den Weltbaum mit dem Traum verbunden. Als Teil ihres mystischen Pakts willigten die Druiden ein, Jahrhunderte am Stück zu schlafen, damit ihre Seelen auf den unendlichen Traumpfaden von Yseras Reich wandeln konnten. Es bekümmerte die Druiden zwar, so viele Jahre ihres Lebens für den Großen Schlaf zu opfern, aber sie hielten sich selbstlos an ihren Teil der Abmachung mit Ysera.


Die Verbannung der Hochelfen
7.300 Jahre vor Warcraft I

Im Lauf der Jahrhunderte erlebte die Gesellschaft der Nachtelfen eine Blüte und expandierte über den gesamten neuen Wald, den sie Eschental nannten. Viele der Geschöpfe, die es vor der großen Teilung im Übermaß gegeben hatte, wie zum Beispiel Furbolgs und Stacheleber, tauchten wieder auf und breiteten sich im Land aus. Unter der gütigen Führerschaft der Druiden genossen die Nachtelfen eine Ära des beispiellosen Friedens und der Ruhe unter den Sternen.

Doch viele der ursprünglichen Hochgeborenen wurden unruhig. Genau wie Illidan vor ihnen, verspürten sie Entzugserscheinungen nach dem Verlust ihrer geliebten Magie. Sie waren versucht, die Energien des Brunnens der Ewigkeit anzuzapfen und ihren magischen Ritualen nachzugehen. Dath’Remar, der dreiste Anführer der Hochgeborenen, verspottete die Druiden in aller Öffentlichkeit und nannte sie Feiglinge, weil sie die Magie nicht nutzten, die ihnen rechtmäßig zustünde. Malfurion und die Druiden ließen Dath’Remars Argumente unbeachtet und warnten die Hochgeborenen, dass jegliche Anwendung von Magie mit der Todesstrafe geahndet werden würde. In ihrer Unbelehrbarkeit riskierten Dath’Remar und seine Anhänger einen vergeblichen Versuch, die Druiden zur Rücknahme ihres Gesetzes zu veranlassen, und entfesselten einen schrecklichen magischen Sturm über Eschental.

Die Druiden brachten es jedoch nicht fertig, so viele ihrer Art zu töten, daher beschlossen sie, die unverbesserlichen Hochgeborenen aus ihrem Land zu verbannen. Dath’Remar und seine Anhänger waren froh, dass sie ihren konservativen Vettern den Rücken kehren konnten, gingen an Bord einiger eigens angefertigter Schiffe und stachen in See. Keiner von ihnen wusste, was sie jenseits der Gewässer des tosenden Mahlstroms erwarten würde, doch sie brannten darauf, eine neue Heimat zu finden, wo sie ihre geliebte Magie ungehindert ausüben konnten. Die Hochgeborenen oder „Quel’dorei“, wie Azshara sie früher einst genannt hatte, landeten schließlich an der Küste des östlichen Landes, das die Menschen Lordaeron nennen sollten. Sie hatten vor, ein eigenes magisches Königreich zu gründen, Quel’Thalas, und der nächtlichen Lebensweise und Mondanbetung der Nachtelfen abzuschwören. Von nun an wollten sie sich der Sonne zuwenden und nur noch „Hochelfen“ genannt werden.


Die Schildwachen und die lange Wacht

Nach der Abreise ihrer abtrünnigen Vettern konzentrierten sich die Nachtelfen wieder darauf, ihre verzauberte Heimat zu sichern. Die Druiden spürten, dass abermals die Zeit des Großen Schlafes heranrückte, und bereiteten sich darauf vor, zu schlafen und ihre Liebsten und Familien zurückzulassen. Tyrande, die zur Hohepriesterin der Elune geworden war, flehte ihren geliebten Malfurion an, sie nicht wegen Yseras Smaragdgrünem Traum zu verlassen. Doch Malfurion war durch seine Ehre gebunden, den unsteten Traumpfaden zu folgen, verabschiedete sich von der Priesterin und schwor, dass sie nie getrennt sein würden, solange sie ihre Liebe hatten.

Tyrande blieb es nun allein überlassen, Kalimdor vor den Gefahren der neuen Welt zu schützen. Zu diesem Zweck versammelte sie eine kampfstarke Truppe aus dem Kreis ihrer Nachtelfen-Schwestern um sich. Die furchtlosen, bestens ausgebildeten Kriegerinnen, die sich der Verteidigung Kalimdors verschrieben hatten, wurden Schildwachen genannt. Zwar zogen sie es vor, allein durch die schattigen Wälder von Eschental zu streifen, schufen sich aber viele Verbündete, auf die sie sich in Notzeiten verlassen konnten.

Der Halbgott Cenarius blieb in der Nähe der Mondlichtung am Berg Hyjal. Seine Söhne, die Bewahrer des Hains genannt wurden, behüteten die Nachtelfen und halfen den Schildwachen regelmäßig dabei, den Frieden im Land zu wahren. Selbst die scheuen Töchter des Cenarius, die Dryaden, ließen sich immer häufiger sehen.

Die Aufgabe, über Eschental zu wachen, beschäftigte Tyrande ohne Unterlass, doch ohne Malfurion an ihrer Seite war sie einsam und freudlos. Im Lauf der vielen Jahrhunderte, in denen die Druiden schliefen, wuchs ihre Angst vor einer zweiten Invasion der Dämonen ins Unermessliche. Sie konnte das beunruhigende Gefühl nicht abschütteln, dass die Brennende Legion noch da draußen sein könnte, jenseits des Großen Dunkels der Firmamente, um Rachepläne gegen die Nachtelfen und die Welt Azeroth zu schmieden. 

....fortsetzung folgt.....


----------



## Dr. Zwicky (28. März 2009)

große Klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (28. März 2009)

nice nice, ich freu mich schon auf die fortsetzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (30. März 2009)

Sehr shcön zusammengefasst, allerdings ist mir ein kleiner Fehler aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Eredar wurden nämlich erst von Sargeras verdorben und nicht von ihm entdeckt. Sie waren das Volk, von dem die heutigen Draenei, was in ihrer Sprache "Die Verlorenen" bedeutet, abstammen. 
Das Volk wurde von Velen, Archimonde und Kil'jaeden regiert. Eines Tages tauchte Sargeras bei ihnen auf und bot ihnen unglaubliche Macht und Weisheit an, mit der sie ihr Volk noch besser regieren könnten. Da sie spürten, wie mächtig Sargeras war, glaubten sie ihm vorerst, doch kurz darauf hatte Velen eine Vision, die ihm zeigte, dass Sargeras Macht die Eredar verderben und ihren Planeten ins Unglück stürzen würde. 
Er erzählte Archimonde und Kil'jaeden davon, doch sie glaubten ihm nicht. Zwar gelang es ihm mithilfe eines Naaru, einige wenige seines Volkes vor Sargeras' Einfluss zu retten - seitdem fliegen die Draenei von Planet zu Planet, gejagt von den Eredar, bis sie schließlich in Draenor landeten - doch die meisten blieben bei den Verderbten Anführern der Eredar und wurden zu den Dämonen gemacht, die Velen in seiner Vision gesehen hatte und die jene Eredar sind, die wir heute kennen. 

Nachzulesen ist das in einem der Warcraft Romane, leider weiß ich nicht mehr, wie er hieß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es war der, der die Geschichte der Orcs und der Draenei auf Draenor erzählt.. mit Orgrimm und Durotan und so eben. 

Dennoch, toll zusammengefasst!


----------



## CharlySteven (31. März 2009)

das was er/sie hier gepostet hat steht 1zu 1 auf wow-europe.... also müste ja blizzard selber ein fehler beim schreiben der geschichte gehabt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manaori (1. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> das was er/sie hier gepostet hat steht 1zu 1 auf wow-europe.... also müste ja blizzard selber ein fehler beim schreiben der geschichte gehabt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich kann nur das sagen, was ich im Buch (weiß sogar den Titel wieder, Aufstieg der Horde) gelesen habe.. und da wurde eben die Geschichte der Eredar auch so erklärt. Was ich persönlcih auch schlüssiger finde, da Kil'jaeden und Archimonde in jedem Fall früher Draenei waren wie Velen...


----------



## CharlySteven (3. April 2009)

Manaori schrieb:


> Naja, ich kann nur das sagen, was ich im Buch (weiß sogar den Titel wieder, Aufstieg der Horde) gelesen habe.. und da wurde eben die Geschichte der Eredar auch so erklärt. Was ich persönlcih auch schlüssiger finde, da Kil'jaeden und Archimonde in jedem Fall früher Draenei waren wie Velen...


ich dachte eher sie waren die vorfahren der jetzigen dreanei.... (bei archimonde erkennt man ja auch die ähnlichkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Manaori (3. April 2009)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> ich dachte eher sie waren die vorfahren der jetzigen dreanei.... (bei archimonde erkennt man ja auch die ähnlichkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja, das ist bei den Draenei so ne Sache, laut dem Buch sind sie ja extrem langlebig, in etwa wie die Nachtelfen (wenn nicht gar mehr oder weniger unsterblich), darum kann man von Vorfahren wohl eher nicht spreche. Zumal Velen, der ja früher mit den beiden gemeinsam die Draenei regiert hat, ja auch noch lebt.


----------

